# Cobia video



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Took some time to do a little Cobia fishing last week. Here is an amateur attempt at making a cool video. I hope you Guys like it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfw7hAHpIRc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great video Brad!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Tell Jimmy he don't have to hold that gaff in the middle...


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Great vid for sure! :thumbup: Really gets the blood boilin.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Any idea why most of the related links are Indian related? I've been cracking up on a few of them, thinking back to hours spent talking to Capital One customer service.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great video; did you create that "snappy" track on your keyboard!!! Just kidding, thanks for posting. I have a cobia video to the F-bomb song... Trying to figure out the editing piece.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet video!!!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Going out Friday! My blood is now pumping! Great video


----------



## budlite (Apr 12, 2012)

nice video captin... looks like a good fight


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words Guys. Sorry for the music..LOL That was the only song on my new lap top. Some kinda sample music so I just used it..........

Hope to make many more this year!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

About that that music...


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice work on the fish and the video


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great video! Will try to fish for it on Saturday even when I have no clue how and were to catch them...


----------

